# Hoover/Gelena Crappie on Fire! 3/25/12



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

We started fishing around 7:30 am and the moment we got there, they were biting like crazy not one small one, big slabs left and right. Was such a fun day! 

We initially were targeting White Bass but didn't hit a single one, instead we caught 53 Crappie ranging from 9 - 12 inches, just 7 shy of the limit!

We were fishing in about in about 13 feet of water and I set my drop to about 6-7 feet with a bass minnow hooked by the dorsal. I'll try to upload my setup soon but for mean time, I'll share my spot 

image restriction, next post will have the map.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

If you missed it, can't help ya, map gone for now. PM me for map location (20 Posts Minimum Requirement)


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

*edit* Congrat's on an awesome day of fishing...and welcome to the club!


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Net said:


> Alrighty then. I'll bet the folks I saw fishing those old bridge supports will appreciate the map. Not much room there.


Understable, but I fish there regularly every year and it is a public fishing spot so if people get mad, then so be it I guess. 

Which brings me to another point, people always posts catching fish here and there and never posting maps of where, what's the point of saying anything if you're not going to show where? So that someone praises you and that's it? Think about if people posted where and soon enough we'll have plenty of places to fish where the hotspots are, right? I thought that was the purpose of forums...


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Not really, X. We talk about different types of lures and set ups, and different habitat where they are biting. But, not really exact locations. You have to do your own work for that. Share whether fish are still deep, or have they gone shallow. In the weeds, or on the edges. I'll help anyone with what to use and what to look for, but I'm not telling anyone where I fill my freezer at!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

thanks hogjerker

as he said, most are cautious to lay out specifics (locations) because of the thousands of lurkers on the web. not saying you cant give away your exact spots but most people are reluctant to do this for obvious reasons.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

No worries Weapon X, it happens all the time. The problem with it is the "good" spots will be over run by people who don't post or assist others by sharing their good spots.

Generally, the way hogjerker and Newbreedfishing are talking about is the way it works around here. We have PM features that allow folks to talk back and forth a bit more covertly if exact locations want to be shared.

Welcome to the board and I hope this doesn't keep you from posting more in the future.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Won't be a hot spot for long, it will be a fond memory !!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.

I tried Alum last night seems the weather may have pushed them deeper again.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't mind giving my exact locations, the more the merrier to me, I love fishing and I love information on fishing, hence the reason I'm here and I won't stop posting, I'll actually post more on my setups, locations, etc. 

I can't wait to get a boat so I can post EXACTLY where I catch all the fish. I'm not one to hold back, life's too short and there's many a fishing to be had, in fact, I'd love to see someone from this very forum someday and kick it around while enjoying some good ole fishing. Those that are holding back, that's your choice, I don't hate you, but if you have something to share, please share it!


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Bimmer said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I tried Alum last night seems the weather may have pushed them deeper again.


Are you on a boat? I can give you the exact locations of good fishing spots on a boat on Alum Creek. With the weather dropping like this yes, we're looking at least a 20 feet drop to catch Crappie. I have a couple bank areas too but they won't start "heating up" until we get longer stretches of warm weather.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

when you do get that boat you better make it a battleship if your posting exact locations. you will need those big guns to fight your way through all the traffic. !%


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW what a report. Great job on the slabs you didn't get get a GPS coordinates by any chance did you.lol


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

By the way, I'm not giving up spots of other people, I'm giving everyone my spots that I know from past experiences, if I give your spot by coincedence, I apologize ahead of time, I don't want to make anyone mad but I love to share and hopefully everyone does the the same.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

NewbreedFishing said:


> when you do get that boat you better make it a battleship if your posting exact locations. you will need those big guns to fight your way through all the traffic. !%


Tell you what, if I see you out there, we'd tie our boats together and share some good ole stories. We can have a contest of who can catch the biggest Crappie and we get home, we can tell our wives how much fun we truly had!


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1386313]WOW what a report. Great job on the slabs you didn't get get a GPS coordinates by any chance did you.lol[/quote]

Believe it not, I was out at J and R's bait shop at 5am (still can't believe that bait shop opens at 7am), we were planning on going to Straitsville to look for some quarries that I heard about at Wayne National Forest. I guess I'll save that adventure for another time though lol.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Good report x, I agree with you. I grew up around lake erie so giving exact reports is just what I grew up around, but I do understand not being as specific on the smaller lakes, especially holes reachable from shore. Been to buckeye twice since the monsoons 2 weeks ago and haven't done worth a lick. Hit alum last Wednesday and did ok, they defiantely moved back out for now.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

puge said:


> Good report x, I agree with you. I grew up around lake erie so giving exact reports is just what I grew up around, but I do understand not being as specific on the smaller lakes, especially holes reachable from shore. Been to buckeye twice since the monsoons 2 weeks ago and haven't done worth a lick. Hit alum last Wednesday and did ok, they defiantely moved back out for now.


Wow man, I grew up in Toledo and always fished on Lake Erie and the Maumee area. Back before the 4 walleye limit, we used to catch boatloads of Walleye, those the good ole days. I started fishing way back in 1992 before the Walleye Run was widespread, still fun to see everyone out there, just too long of a drive for me for 4 fish lol. 

And Yes, giving a fishing report with missing is kind of odd too me and I'm not like a "ninja fisherman" who's not going to report locations.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

it does make alot of sense they were stacked up in the mouth of the creek, they were probably up in the creek in smaller groups and when it cooled down they moved back out into one big pack. Definately a good place to look right now.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

A lot of boaters go by and go up the small river there because that's where the white bass end up. The spot I have marked also catches a variety of other types of fish as well including Perch, Carp and the worst Gars. When Gars show up, party's over, they scatter fish about making it difficult to target crappie.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Gonna be a zoo tomorrow and probably for the next couple day/weeks depending on weather. It's not a good idea to post exact spots, especially in this circumstance. It's not opinion, but fact. I urge people to not flock to that spot, but explore other areas around the N. end of Hoover. That spot's capacity is extremely limited, you might curse mr. WeaponX after walking all the way back to it only to find 50 people already there.

Weapon, I understand your point. I've made the same mistake in the past, many of us have.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Weapon X-I have become friends with many people on this website. We all share experiences and techniques with everyone. But, when we talk specifics, we pm each other. If I know someone and trust them, I have no problem sharing, *in a pm.* Unfortunately, there are many people that read these sites and don't contribute. They only want to find out where the fish are. These same people don't care about limits. They will take as many as they can, and any size. They leave their trash around and ruin the good spots that we have worked to find. So, most people on here will not share publicly. It's too bad, but that's the way it is.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

hogjerker said:


> Weapon X-I have become friends with many people on this website. We all share experiences and techniques with everyone. But, when we talk specifics, we pm each other. If I know someone and trust them, I have no problem sharing, *in a pm.* Unfortunately, there are many people that read these sites and don't contribute. They only want to find out where the fish are. These same people don't care about limits. They will take as many as they can, and any size. They leave their trash around and ruin the good spots that we have worked to find. So, most people on here will not share publicly. It's too bad, but that's the way it is.


I understand...I just thought it'd be more open and everyone would be a sport about it all...I guess I'll have to keep the maps on PMs. Ninja fishing...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't call it ninja fishing. Just reality. Its more like if you cook a good meal it would be nice to invite a few neighbors or friends over to share. but you wouldn't get on craigslist and invite everyone bucause the food is limited. In these small lakes the fish and the spots are limited and at times they are hard to cook up!


----------



## fishing (Mar 5, 2011)

Man every time I give up my spots to someone and that someone tells another and then another, I have to come with four or five trash bags because of the litter in those areas and I get so mad that people don't respect wildlife and nature areas I go fishing to relax and enjoy the outdoors not to see all the trash around the lake. And my day gets ruined because I'm picking up trash instead of fishing. It just urns my nerves!


----------



## G3801 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have fished at the bottom of the Hoover by wading and did fairly well last year but this year I haven't been hittin on anything. Thanks for the info weaponx. Wish I would have gotten to see the spot your talkin about.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree with sharing techniques and water depths. I have only a few spots to fish so I don't report much. I come here to learn how to find more spots for myself.


----------



## Super-Dave (Apr 1, 2012)

G3801 said:


> I have fished at the bottom of the Hoover by wading and did fairly well last year but this year I haven't been hittin on anything. Thanks for the info weaponx. Wish I would have gotten to see the spot your talkin about.


Went wading below Hoover yesterday for a couple of hours. Had one bite. Tried about every lure and jig combo I brought. Haha.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WeaponX said:


> I don't mind giving my exact locations, the more the merrier to me, I love fishing and I love information on fishing, hence the reason I'm here and I won't stop posting, I'll actually post more on my setups, locations, etc.
> 
> I can't wait to get a boat so I can post EXACTLY where I catch all the fish. I'm not one to hold back, life's too short and there's many a fishing to be had, in fact, I'd love to see someone from this very forum someday and kick it around while enjoying some good ole fishing. Those that are holding back, that's your choice, I don't hate you, but if you have something to share, please share it!


*WeaponX,,,YOUR A TRUE SPORTSMAN with AWESOME WISDOMS!!!! I SALUTE YOU,,, WAY-TO-GO,,, :Banane42:

I OWE YOU 2 LAKE ERIE PERCH TRIPS!!! Just say when! 

YOUR 'NAY-SAYERS' need to come out to our SPORTSMAN club and help teach/ instruct +-140 kids, hunting, fishing & outdoor skills! Most of them have never had the chance to touch a rifle, pistol, muzzeloader, shotgun, bow, fishing pole or canoe!
MAYBE the FEELING will rub ON!

'X', I feel the same way as you. 
Yes, it feels great to get on a fantastic forum like this, and bragg to all about personal limits & or skills,,, BUT NOTHING FEELS BETTER THAN TAKING A NOVIS/ BEGINNER/ YOUTH BY THE HAND & WATCHING HIS FACE AS HE CRANKS IN HIS FIRST FISH, OR FIRST LIMIT!

If a person shows me, or tells me how, ONCE,,, I'll repay/ show them 10x.
(Bummer is,,, I'm NOT ALL THAT SUCESSFUL! Just OLD, with a million decent spots to share!) *

PS 'X',,, I got a TON of 'TOYS',,, YOUR NOW #1 in my WILL!  :Banane35:
THANK YOU :good:

REMEMBER TO TAKE A KID FISHING!


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Well Said DoBoy. Most of the "haters" on here look for a good report to turn negative.


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

i dont think its fair to call them "haters", and most of the guys will give you more specifics in PM, especially if youre a regular contributor, but a lot of the fishing around here is pretty heavily worked and it can be hard to find a good solid spot. I dont think we need to be at each others throats just because of a difference in opinion; we sound more like, dare I say, politicians, than perfectly reasonable fisherman. Thanks for the informative post X.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Just to appease everyone, I'm taking all the locations in PMs but you have to have a least 20 posts to prevent any random internet guy from abusing the forum. I would love to see the forum just grow into a more friendly community where we all simply just share. I understand the concerns that the admins have thus I'll keep the exact locations in PM. 

Onto the same spot as this post, I was there yesterday bright and early at 5am. MAN was it cold lol! We were eager to catch a few and that's all we caught was a few. 7 total ranging 9-11 inches. There were about a 8 foot drop but it was SLOWW yesterday. We threw a maybe 5-6 back that were undersized but total take home was 7 for 6 hours. 1 fish per hour lol...

We need to get a warm front to come through before we all can go out again. Unless you got a boat of course haha.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

A few more warm weeks and a few warm rains is all it will take. Went out today for a few hours and they have moved into 15-20fow near slow drops. Surf temp showed 53 deg. 9, 11-12" slabs and 3 dinks. Found a few hammer handles in 15 fow on silver/black twister tails. Sent them back. Welcome to the site weaponx. 


http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/u...12-02-27&end_date=2012-04-03&site_no=03228400


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

WeaponX said:


> I don't mind giving my exact locations, the more the merrier to me, I love fishing and I love information on fishing, hence the reason I'm here and I won't stop posting, I'll actually post more on my setups, locations, etc.
> 
> I can't wait to get a boat so I can post EXACTLY where I catch all the fish. I'm not one to hold back, life's too short and there's many a fishing to be had, in fact, I'd love to see someone from this very forum someday and kick it around while enjoying some good ole fishing. Those that are holding back, that's your choice, I don't hate you, but if you have something to share, please share it!


WeaponX, ....Keep posting, I'm loving it (kinda like Micky D's). There are a lot of old bull blue gills on here that are territorial on their sites. But you're posting your own hunting grounds so let the "mouth fighting" begin.

A lot of people have full time jobs so when they can get out on the lake with their kids, they're not wasting half a day trying to find fish. One more thing....Believe it or not, a lot of people do not have boats or even have heard of OGF..

Like Doboy said "Take a kid fishing".

Looking forward to more reports.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

2 hrs. in 3 different spots near Galena........nothing. I fish from shore, so makes sense that they went deep with the front.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

hogjerker said:


> 2 hrs. in 3 different spots near Galena........nothing. I fish from shore, so makes sense that they went deep with the front.


Yeah, still waiting on the the 2-3 Day span of warm weather (80+) before going back for Crappie, if anything, start targeting White Bass because the White Bass run can be anytime now.


----------



## Truegame (Oct 21, 2008)

Went to Galena yesterday and they were on fire. Saw several boats pass by claiming they weren't doing that well just a few here and there. One guy swore they weren't any back there yet. lol I fished fallen timber near the bank caught my limit in a few hours with 10 at 12 inches one was very close to 13. I only kept about 5 at 9 1/2 inch range the rest were bigger. I was in "snag heaven" fishing from the bank with a small round bobber one foot deep with no weight letting the minnow swim freely. I had a blast, my cousin caught 18 with 4 slabs and another guy came down there late and caught around 10-12 right before we left. Had a great day!:F


----------

